# Referrals and waiting times



## Jeffiner56 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi Ladies, 
I was after a bit of help please. I have been through all my tests, pocked and prodded and everything has come out totally normal, as has my husband. So, in my most recent appointment at the fertility hospital the Dr has said he will now put me on the waiting list for IVF, Woohoo, although I have another 10lbs to loose as well. Now he spoke to me about referral times but I think I was too happy to be told I was on the waiting list to take it all in. As I am in Wales, the Government guidelines are that I have to wait 12 months from referral to treatment. Now my question is, is that 12 months from original referral which was in December 2015 or 12 months from being put on the waiting list for the actual IVF which was only May 2016? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## loudlikelove (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi, 

Those guidelines seem so long! It's 18 weeks in South Yorkshire. 

On my understanding, the wait if from the actual referral. IVF is included as the fertility package. Hope that helps?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Wales is notorious for its waiting time, but ask on the Wales forum and I am sure they will be able to clarify for you.

Good luck xxx


----------

